# Arrows shooting left



## S4pient (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi all, my wood arrows keep shooting left and I was under the impression I was underspined (shooting full length arrows at 36# that are 45-50), but people are now telling me shooting left means they are overspined (meaning I should drop to like 35-40). Which is correct?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

S4 - 

For a right handed shooter, left means too stiff.
However, the odds are more likely you are aiming to the left. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Even grossly out of spine arrows will usually shoot down the middle. I'm thinking you may have an alignment issue.


----------



## Grand Passage (Jan 25, 2017)

How far left are the hitting from where you are looking/aiming?

I agree it could be an alignment issue. Could also be pulling the string away from your face upon release.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

As mentioned there are lots of reasons you might be shooting to the left: improper form/alignment, collapsing, plucking the string, anchor position, moving the bow arm, improper grip and torqueing the bow and more. You cannot tune the bow until you have resolved all these issues and are shooting consistently.

I highly recommend getting a coach. Even a few sessions will resolve issues and get you started with correct form and habits. Don't go it alone like I did and then need to work forever to correct bad habits. The USA Archery webpages have a listing of coaches.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

You won't know anything for certain and people are only guessing until actually run a tuning process that provides clearly defined results.

For those who shoot a single string bow with a finger release this is a good place to start for learning how to tune a bow:

http://www.acsbows.com/bowtuning.html

Click on "download printable version"

Then after that here is some info on tuning that addresses finer tuning and the use of an elevated rest with a plunger:

http://bogfimisetrid.is/Setup/TuningForTens.pdf

One can also look at this:

http://middletownarchery.com/wp-content/uploads/Tuning_Guide.pdf

Kinda on a side note, why aren't the above links compiled into a post that is a sticky at the top?


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

It is very easy and cheap to test. Go to your bow shop and buy some points in varying weights. Try increasing point weight 25 grains at a time and see what happens. If there is no change, look at form like grip, anchor point and face pressure


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

pottergreg, essentially you're correct. But what is good about the docs I referenced is that they provide a framework that allows a person to have a starting point, a guide to what changes to make, and a guide for keeping track of the changes made and the results associated with those changes. 

Also even when following procedure we can run into difficult cases. Having the process makes the ones that just won't cooperate a little easier to deal with. 

Short of simply getting lucky with a first guess, having an actual process/procedure yields better results in less time. 

Keep in mind that nobody actually got good at this by half *****ing it. And my response is based upon the idea that people who come and ask questions do actually seek to become good. And I do know, that is not always the case.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jul 1, 2017)

Viper1 said:


> S4 -
> 
> For a right handed shooter, left means too stiff.
> However, the odds are more likely you are aiming to the left.
> ...


Why Im a firm believer in a Vic Berger button can adjust any arrow any Fletch or broadhead quickly and fast if needed if your hitting constant same spot left a just sight or get a Berger button and acsimple springy metal rest tensioning or untensioning Berger button schould adjust any flight problems no matter keep it simple springy rest Berger button in riser handle thru springy rest adjust your button schould adjust any flight problems like say going from a bear old style broadhead to Luke say old style wasp broadhead just tension or untensioning Berger button schould true up flight no matter like kicking tail ends of shafts not hitting with a true straight line just simply tune Berger button till true and straight flight sastisfies Yu no matter what number of Fletch or helical of the Fletch your shooting but I always first no matter what always spin my broadhead on shafts every arrow till spins true while I'm setting my broadhead on shafts if they don't spin true simply heat screw in and move or turn broadhead while glues hot turn it till all broadhead always spin true on table it's simply easier way to get true flight quicker all broadhead spinning true on shafts on tabletop just spin them if not true heat head slightly turn while glues hot spin again just keep doing till they spin true with shafts if Yu haven't fletched shafts yet even easier just old schoolers way to make it a much truer flight all shafts spun true with heads on them what little Yu may be off Berger button fine tunes them in but I always shot the simple old bear broadhead with cutting inserts that we're relaceable easy makes simple springy rest Berger button once true Yu can reset your nocks to shoot head any way you choose if using 4 head broadhead like bearsvold style I loved them because I wanted a good blood trail if I ever did not get full penetration I know bear cutting inserts always did their job of set up true and with a Berger button windy days Berger button wasveasiest way to true up any arrow or broadhead Vic Berger they prob got alot no names out now but Vic Berger always my choice simple Allen wrenches adjustment on button was always to easy when Yu learn how to true u heads the right way by spinning heads on table like a top till they all spin true on shafts bye 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jul 1, 2017)

pottergreg said:


> It is very easy and cheap to test. Go to your bow shop and buy some points in varying weights. Try increasing point weight 25 grains at a time and see what happens. If there is no change, look at form like grip, anchor point and face pressure


He using a sling most don't because I guess till they actually not gripping handle seems weireedebut one I got used to a sling never went back stops alot of left and right hits like say how Yu gripping your pistol handle sling made my groups much tighter was nock shooting much better after I let myself get used to just letting bow rest in groove of hand no fingers wrapping around all handle to make Yu hit little left or right try a sling guys you will prob see what I mean 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ibboone (Nov 10, 2015)

Tag for later. I’m having a similar problem. I’ve been sick for a week and weather has been cold and nasty. I couldn’t have picked a better time to be sick. LOL With that said I haven’t had a chance to make it to the archery range to do any shooting. If I figure anything out I will make sure I post my findings. 

Dan


----------



## Rjennings10 (Oct 22, 2017)

Where is your string blur, in line with the arrow, or left or right of arrow? Have had this happen on a rare occasion and it generally has to do with a bad release.


----------

